# New options on Diagnostic Screen



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

Since I just had one of my 921s replaced 3 times over a 1 week period, I have noticed a different diagnostic screen than on my other 921s and it seems to be causing problems. Dish Audit team is telling me this 921 has yet to call in so they asked me to go to the diagnostic screen and select "dial out". I can not do this since it is grayed out. I also noticed that on this 921 I have 11 options on this screen whereas the other 921 I have only has 4. 

My options are "connection", "dial out" (grayed out), "I.R. Blaster", "hard drive", "a/v input", "microphone", "tuner 3D", "tuner 3A", "HDCP test", "tuner 1" and "tuner 2".

The other only has "connection", "dial out", hard drive", and "teach remote".

It looks like my receiver is in some sort of engineer mode. Did anyone know our 921s had a microphone? And what is with the HDCP and a/v input tests?

In any case, I think since it is stuck in this mode, it is not calling back to dish when they send a signal for it to. I can not confirm this since the 3 times I have tried to do so, I get hung up on after over an hour on the phone with them (offering no help what so ever I might add).

Does anyone see this? Has anyone seen this? Does anyone have an answer?

Not that it matters that much since come 4/1 the 921 is out the door but I do not want my account shut off by the RATS due to this issue that they themselves can't seem to fix.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Is your 921 a, "DishDVR 921|Boot:150B|Flash:F054|SW:L273HECD-N?" I got a re-manufactured 921 some months back and after receiving a software update, it had/has the items you mention.


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

boylehome said:


> Is your 921 a, "DishDVR 921|Boot:150B|Flash:F054|SW:L273HECD-N?" I got a re-manufactured 921 some months back and after receiving a software update, it had/has the items you mention.


The "new" one is all the above except it is a L273HE*E*D-N but so is my older one so I am still at a loss here.

I have never seen nor heard of these "options" on any of my previous 921s, new or re-manu.

I don't know what is more frustrating, getting disconnected multiple times after being on hold for so long or having YET ANOTHER ISSUE WITH THE 921!!!!

Each of the 3 ATRs I spoke with tonight had never heard of this screen either so that make me worry even more. The biggest one is that the receiver will not call out on it's own and I am unable to force it to do so. After being thru the RATS I really don't want to have to deal with them again for this issue.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Alpaca Bill said:


> ...
> My options are "connection", "dial out" (grayed out), "I.R. Blaster", "hard drive", "a/v input", "microphone", "tuner 3D", "tuner 3A", "HDCP test", "tuner 1" and "tuner 2".
> 
> The other only has "connection", "dial out", hard drive", and "teach remote".
> ...


Yes its engineering mode. After getting new versions of the software before, some have reported them poping up before. They usually lose them with the next software upgrade.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Does that mean he can see the engineering channels?


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

Well, I was finally able to get a tech that knew what I was describing to him. He took me to a screen called "Debug Summary" via a series of remote button pushes. It allowed me to do a NVM Reset. Not sure what that is. The first time it did not work. The second time he had me do a restore factory defaults and the normal 4 option diagnostic screen came back.

Still not able to dial out...keep getting a dialout failure message. Connection test passes no problem. I have tried the phone line with an analog phone and no problems. I am going to try another receiver to see if it can dial out. If it can then I know it is something with this 921.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Alpaca Bill said:


> Still not able to dial out...keep getting a dialout failure message. Connection test passes no problem. I have tried the phone line with an analog phone and no problems. I am going to try another receiver to see if it can dial out. If it can then I know it is something with this 921.


NVM is not the fix all but does help in some circumstances. Sounds like your unit is defective and may need replaced if your other units dial out.


----------



## fkasten (Apr 23, 2002)

My 921 is Boot:120B|Flash F051|SW:L273HECD-N. I have the exact same situation.


----------

